# Peanut butter pics



## tytysgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks to those of you that suggested peanut butter for Charlie. He loves it!! Thought I'd share some pictures of him getting a little peanut butter.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I love giving my dogs peanut butter. Inevitably when licking it off the spoon they'll get a spot on their nose and then try to lick that off 

Great pics


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL...too cute!


----------



## tytysgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

GSD_Xander said:


> I love giving my dogs peanut butter. Inevitably when licking it off the spoon they'll get a spot on their nose and then try to lick that off
> 
> Great pics


 
Yes! that was hilarious! Me and my boys laughed SO hard at him trying to get that peanut butter spot!


----------

